
Google's software is rapidly outclassing Apple's - owenwil
http://char.gd/google/google-is-putting-apple-to-shame/
======
algesten
Why does Google need to be portrayed in the light of Apple? Doesn't these
merits stand to shine by themselves? Seems a bit anxious.

